# Smoking Sliced Pork Belly



## smokincanadian (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey All.

I grabbed a couple pounds of already sliced pork belly, I would say about 1/4 inch thick, they were on sale for about $2.50 a pound, so I was going to smoke these 6 slices along a pork shoulder I am doing for dinner tomorrow.

I am doing a mesquite smoke on the shoulder, will run a 225 temp I am pretty sure, consistent and steady (gunna be 30 degrees celsius here tomorrow) Using a weber smokey mountain fyi

Im just curious, we will plan on eating these likely the next day, so how long would you reccomend smoking them for? I'm not going to rub them just pure mesquite smoked (maybe maple mesquite if I feel adventurous and do this while the shoulder is foiled.)

Would you think 90 min maybe, 2hrs?

Just looking for some feedback

Appreciated as always!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2013)

SC, evening....   Mesquite is pretty strong flavor wood...   On a steak or seafood, I like about 20-30 minutes for a touch of flavor....     I would suggest, having 6 slices, I would do 30, 60  and 90 minutes on 2 slices each.... wrap each 2 slices in plastic and refer overnight to mellow ....  then fry each timed smoke to see what your flavor profile likes....    Good info for future smokes and how you like mesquite...... 

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the advice Dave gave you! Seems to me that would give you a few different options to decide what you like best.


----------



## smokincanadian (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave, gunna let them cool before I wrap, I would presume that's the right thing to do here. 

got 40/60/80 set and done.


----------



## gary 108 (Oct 17, 2015)

How did it turn out ?  And at which time setting worked out best?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2015)

What were the results...  ??????


Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 17, 2015)

Watching and waiting . . . :Coffee:


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2015)

</nudge nudge>..... guys the date of the post?


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 18, 2015)

HaHa, this cook really is low and slow [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## gary 108 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey Smokin Canadian.  How did the pork belly turn out?  Does anybody have experience smoking pork belly slices?  Costco is now carrying pork belly and sliced pork belly (about 3/8" thick") and I picked up a package of the sliced.  Would love to smoke it but thought I'd get some ideas from you pros first.  I was thinking of using applewood at about 200 for 60-90 minutes then frying up the slices.  Any thoughts?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2015)

Gary 108 said:


> Hey Smokin Canadian. How did the pork belly turn out? Does anybody have experience smoking pork belly slices? Costco is now carrying pork belly and sliced pork belly (about 3/8" thick") and I picked up a package of the sliced. Would love to smoke it but thought I'd get some ideas from you pros first. I was thinking of using applewood at about 200 for 60-90 minutes then frying up the slices. Any thoughts?


 <Chuckles>

Did you see this on TV this week?  The BBQ show with the chefs from coking channel? The girl poached the bacon which was sliced in about 1" thick slices then grilled 'em on the weber? I have never done that.

I have brined, not cured a belly, then smoked it and finished hot to crisp up the outer surface. I think its called crackling pork. Is that what you are reefing to?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/190014/pork-crackling-not-cracklins-foamheart


----------



## gary 108 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nope, didn't see it on TV.  So as I planned, sprinkled a little seasoned salt on the belly before stuffing it in the smoker, smoked at 200, using applewood, for 90 minutes and then fried some up. Turned out pretty darned tasty!  It really was no big deal but fun to do AND the neighbors are all licking their lips when they smell the smoker fired up! [emoji]128055[/emoji]


----------

